# South Carolina Bill Would Tax Gun Sales To Fund School Resource Officers



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/micah-r/201...x-gun-sales-to-fund-school-resource-officers/


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

So tax the law abiding to pay for the law breakers. When will these idiots realize the criminals don't care about laws and regulations?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

As of 2010 South Carolina public school employed 50% teachers and 50% administration and related staff. I think they could lose one employee somewhere in exchange for a resource officer in each school.

GW


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

As Goldwing points out, the funds are better found elsewhere. There is a certain primitive logic there though, which is surprising - there being so little of it coming from the left.


----------

